# hog hunting in north ga



## shdybrady19 (Nov 5, 2012)

I want to start hunting hogs for some food. Since i cant find any private land to run my dogs so, I wanted to ask how are the wma's up north. I know I cant run my dogs there but I still want to hunt for food for the table and for my dogs.


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 6, 2012)

shdybrady19 said:


> I want to start hunting hogs for some food. Since i cant find any private land to run my dogs so, I wanted to ask how are the wma's up north. I know I cant run my dogs there but I still want to hunt for food for the table and for my dogs.



Straight up 400 then any direction will find you hogs...........check out Dawson Forest too...............there is a rumor they have shown up there too

Get a regs book and check out the WMA locations close to you.........there are several not far away


----------



## kinross (Nov 8, 2012)

Rich Mtn and Cohutta have them. I hope you have a comfortable  set of boots because you are going to need them


----------



## scott stokes (Nov 8, 2012)

Rich mtn and cohutta have lots of them


----------



## shdybrady19 (Nov 8, 2012)

I see they have special hog hunts. Is that the only time you can hunt hogs there? Some are two days long


----------



## Greg45 (Nov 8, 2012)

I live up in Stephens the hogs are thick here ya wanna spot and stalk come on lets go we got some monsters here


----------



## Tacklebox (Nov 9, 2012)

You need to read the regs for the Wma you are going to, make sure of the hunt that's going on at that time. During smallgame you can only use rimfire.
I went to warwomen the other week, when sandy came through . Didn't hardly seen any sign. A lot of the roads had trees blown across them. Should be clear now.


----------



## 02660 (Nov 11, 2012)

Lake russell is suppose to have a good bit too. Greg45 I would be down for some spot and stalk.


----------



## Lucas14q (Nov 12, 2012)

Im huntin somewhere private or public near catoosa county, any ideas


----------



## Hunterg (Nov 14, 2012)

Old Lake Burton WMA is full of them too. Not a lot of other hunters their either.


----------



## Greg45 (Nov 15, 2012)

I will say when deer season is over and ya got good trail dogs and catch dogs ill take ya to my fave spot to run them and as far as spot and stalk let me know when you are ready we will hit the woods


----------



## camodano (Nov 21, 2012)

where is old lake burton at sir


----------



## Killer Kyle (Nov 21, 2012)

Rabun County.  Its just NF now.  Wildcat Creek Road, 1 mile down the road from Moccasin Creek State Park.  Plenty of hogs up there.  Just get ready for a super duper drag.  Its noting but mountains and ridges.  Hope you're in shape!


----------



## 35 Whelen (Nov 21, 2012)

Hog dog training on CHATTAHOOCHEE
and OCONEE NATIONAL FOREST
Pursuit of hogs with dogs for training purposes only: 
Aug. 1–Sept. 6, Jan. 2–Mar. 19 & May 1–May 23 during legal daylight 
hours. Feral hogs may be hunted with dogs with appropriate weapons 
restrictions while training dogs during dates when training season 
coincides with small game or turkey season.


----------



## Hunterg (Nov 25, 2012)

Killer Kyle is right, but you can also go past the state park a mile or two and turn left on Kennesaw Rd. If you can find an old map of the Lake Burton WMA and locate the old food plots, you can find the pigs. I've seen good bear sign in there too. I'm going with some buddies this weekend, I hope. I'm pretty novice at this hog hunting thing, but it sounds fun. send me a PM if your interested i'll let you know if we're gonna make it.


----------



## pnome (Nov 27, 2012)

shdybrady19 said:


> I want to start hunting hogs for some food. Since i cant find any private land to run my dogs so, I wanted to ask how are the wma's up north. I know I cant run my dogs there but I still want to hunt for food for the table and for my dogs.



The mountain WMAs have hogs, but if you're hunting for food you're likely to burn more calories chasing them in those hills than they'll provide.  They arn't easy hunting like they are down in south georgia.


----------



## snook24 (Nov 27, 2012)

Not easy in the swamps sinking to your shins in mud and dealing with snakes but I'd take that any day rather than up and down those mountains. You walk a ton and deal with bad Mosquitos with high heat. So no not easy but the mountains and swamp hunting are both fun. Just different scenery


----------

